
The planet is on edge of a global plastic calamity - nwrk
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2018/jun/05/the-planet-is-on-edge-of-a-global-plastic-calamity
======
technofiend
It would be great if Atlas Obscura or the like could do an article on
alternatives: what did we do 25, 50, 100 years ago?

